# Potential Eventer - Suggestions



## justine1559 (1 December 2013)

So sadly I didnt get to the Goresbridge Go for Gold sale due to last minute work issues and to make matters worse the horse I really liked went for way under my budget. Anyway Im now seriously horse shopping and Im not really finding any horses that fit my brief which is: 4-5 year old, around 16.0hh to 16.2hh, mare or gelding, doesnt need to have been out competing and ideally at least 7/8 TB. My budget is up to 12k and while I know theres no guarantee Im looking for a horse that will go intermediate. Im starting to wonder if my budget is unrealistic as I know that its way under for Vere Phillipps and also I suspect for Warren Eventing and Tim and Antonia Brown so Im just wondering if anyone has any suggestions of who might be worth trying or if you know of any hidden gems.


----------



## TBB (1 December 2013)

Pm me, I know of a couple of unspoilt 4 and 5 year olds for sale at half that.


----------



## ihatework (1 December 2013)

If you are free on Saturday coming then might be worth a trip to Addington for the brightwells sales. Nothing like as good as go for gold for eventing, but there are a few there and from past form the event types are t the main attraction so there may be a sneaky bargain to be had.

12k should get you a smart 4/5yo, but I appreciate easier said than done as trawling through the overpriced cr@p can get tiresome


----------



## MegaBeast (1 December 2013)

What part of the world are you in? I bought an absolute cracker of a 4 yr old from Wayne Garrick near Ross on Wye for less than that exactly a year ago.   He's done everything Wayne predicted, came out at BE100 n the spring, ready for novice by the autumn; and he's predicted he'll ultimately go intermediate!  A friend of a friend has just bought a lovely 5yr old from him and there are plenty more where they came from. 

Wayne's got a fantastic eye for a horse and is as honest as the day is long. He's also a brilliant producer of young horses, starts them really well and gets inside their heads.  I believe he has a website (look on google for Wayne Garrick) and definitely has a professional fb page as well as his personal one.


----------



## justine1559 (1 December 2013)

Thanks ihatework for the suggestion re Addington - I had thought it was more showjumpers and dressage horses but it's not far from me and there could be a nice event type so have just downloaded the catalogue for some bedtime reading


----------



## justine1559 (1 December 2013)

MegaBeast sounds like you've got a lovely horse. I'm in London/Surrey but happy to travel and actually Ross on Wye isn't far from my family. I've just had a look at Wayne's website and will give him a call tomorrow, thanks so much.


----------



## DonkeyClub (1 December 2013)

I think the selection of 'event horses' at the Addington sale is pretty dire I would be gobsmacked if the majority mamaged to make it to an event. However there are one or two gems there! Some of the Showjumpers look better suited to eventing.


----------



## Firewell (1 December 2013)

What about these people:-
http://www.irishhorseimports.co.uk/
I know some people on here have had a lot of luck buying from them but you have to be tough and able to sort out the wheat from the chaff.
I'd be worried buying from a big name that you are overpaying for something you could find yourself?!
Good luck .


----------



## Kelpie (1 December 2013)

Justine.... Can I just say - I am in exactly your boat! It's so tough finding a good horse!


----------



## trottingon (1 December 2013)

Google HM Sport Horses.  Although their website doesn't really show the quality of some of the horses they regularly have in.  It would certainly be worth a phone call to see what they have in or due in.  It's a mother and daughter team, Mandy and Helen working out of a small yard at their home, but they have a really good eye and have some quality young horses.
I bought from them 2 yrs ago and am really pleased with my boy.


----------



## Gamebird (2 December 2013)

I'm on the opposite end of the process and have a nice 4yo that I can't sell. He's not TB enough for you and I'd hesitate to say he'd go Int so I'm not in any way suggesting him for you, I am just finding it frustrating what people want for a quarter of your budget! One lady yesterday rang me to say that she didn't think he has potential to event (ad photos - one showing nice balanced trot, tracking up and in outline, the other showing him giving a 1m oxer plenty of air, toes tucked up to his armpits) and as her daughter want to do BE100 she won't be coming to see him. Why ring then? I have also had a couple of people ring and then say 'oh, we don't really want one that young'. So why ring then? I think the people looking for a BE100 horse want what you're looking for for a quarter of the budget!

OP I wish I had a horse for you. Your budget really does sound like it ought to be sufficient. Megabeast's horse is very smart and and I'd give Wayne a go on the basis of that. The other thing might be to try SJ yards. I'm not sure what they have in at the moment but if you google Jump Elite (or look at their FB page) they have certainly sold some seriously nice SJ-bred youngsters to pro eventers. Not overpriced either.


----------



## justine1559 (2 December 2013)

Hi Firewell, thanks for the suggestion. I've seen on the forum that people have had some nice horses from irishhorseimports, though as you said it seems that you've got to be fairly clear about what you want and be able to spot the talent. You're right though that going to a pro there is the risk of overpaying - I guess I just need to explore all the options.


----------



## justine1559 (2 December 2013)

Kelpie said:



			Justine.... Can I just say - I am in exactly your boat! It's so tough finding a good horse!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Kelpie, glad to know I'm not alone. So pleased I posted on the H&H forum as 1) I'm getting a much needed morale boost and 2) some good suggestions and a couple of PMs with a few horses that I don't think are being advertised. Good luck with your search.


----------



## TarrSteps (2 December 2013)

justine1559 said:



			Hi Firewell, thanks for the suggestion. I've seen on the forum that people have had some nice horses from irishhorseimports, though as you said it seems that you've got to be fairly clear about what you want and be able to spot the talent. You're right though that going to a pro there is the risk of overpaying - I guess I just need to explore all the options.
		
Click to expand...

It does depend on how you define "overpaying" though. If you go to someone good you are really paying for their legwork, their expertise and their contacts, not just for the horse itself. Most of the top end dealers I know look at scores of horses for every one they actually take on and they are more likely to only get shown the solid ones in the first place because their connections usually want to keep doing business with them. Not to say you can't find a lovely, suitable horse on your own but there is certainly going to be more effort and time - which translates into money - involved. 

If you find an agent or a producer or a stud you like the look of, you can always ask them to source you something, too. Be VERY clear about your budget and your deal breaker list and remember you can always say no! I would also suggest contacting any pros you've ridden with and like as they are more likely to know something that might suit you. Again, I think someone with a rep to uphold is more likely to be invested in the deal working out.


----------



## justine1559 (2 December 2013)

Hi Gamebird, sorry you're having a tough time selling your 4yo though I'm sure the right person will come along as he sounds really nice, it's just having to deal with all the random buyers/timewasters in the meantime. 

Thanks for the feedback re Megabeast's horse, I'm going to call Wayne at lunch time. I've also had a look at Jump Elite's website and they do have a rather nice horse that I'm going to call about. Busy lunch time


----------



## LEC (2 December 2013)

Tim Warren is worth a shout anyway - he has sold horses at your price bracket and he knows what is on the market. Its only the price of a phone call and its hardly wasting his time enquiring. Adrian Whiteway has a nice one for sale - seen it out eventing and its been pretty impressive. He is a lovely rider so it should have been produced well. Helen Marsh has a very nice Harlequin Du Carel for sale - it will easily go Novice and has been well placed at BE100.


----------



## christine48 (2 December 2013)

You could PM Maestro on here. They have a number of young horses for sale.


----------



## wench (2 December 2013)

What about the goresbridge sport horse sales. Seen some good stuff going through there


----------



## BlackSheep (2 December 2013)

If you are in the South East I would try Sue Middleton in Farnham Surrey. She has a long established reputation, and is also happy to follow up a sale with lessons/training.
Pm me if you want her number.


----------



## justine1559 (2 December 2013)

LEC said:



			Tim Warren is worth a shout anyway - he has sold horses at your price bracket and he knows what is on the market. Its only the price of a phone call and its hardly wasting his time enquiring. Adrian Whiteway has a nice one for sale - seen it out eventing and its been pretty impressive. He is a lovely rider so it should have been produced well. Helen Marsh has a very nice Harlequin Du Carel for sale - it will easily go Novice and has been well placed at BE100.
		
Click to expand...

Hi LEC thanks so much for the suggestions. I had planned to call Tim today but I got stuck in meetings all afternoon so will call him tomorrow.  I've had a look at Adrian's facebook page and two of the horses he's been eventing this season look lovely - very much my type of horse so will get in touch with him as well.  Starting to feel much more positive.


----------



## DonkeyClub (3 December 2013)

There is a really fab looking mill law x Welton gelding that has just gone up on the BSJA facebook page. Keep scrolling down and you'll see the advert
That page is really good they have lots of nice horses coming up for sale on there


----------



## Muddyboots (3 December 2013)

Not sure on their prices, but have you looked at DHI event horses based in North Yorkshire. Theres videos of their young stock on the website which all look to be of good quality.


----------



## jrp204 (3 December 2013)

Try http://www.avonmill.co.uk/, I know Sarah-Jane has had some very nice horses from them.


----------



## TarrSteps (3 December 2013)

jrp204 said:



			Try http://www.avonmill.co.uk/, I know Sarah-Jane has had some very nice horses from them.
		
Click to expand...

They currently have a very smart looking mare on their fb page. I know they also go to Ireland so might also be an option to get something sourced if they don't have what you want now.

Have liked what I've seen from Irish Horse Imports but, as said, what you see is what you get. A few people seem to have been surprised by how green the horses were when they got them home. I don't consider that a problem but others might.


----------



## Bantry (3 December 2013)

I know you said you're looking for a 4-5 year olds but since we're in December now would you consider a 3 year old? Don't worry I'm not pushing a sale (don't even have a 3 year old) but it might widen your options if you extend the search a little?


----------



## Mickyjoe (3 December 2013)

Might be some temptation for you here. 
http://www.irishhorsegateway.ie


----------



## justine1559 (3 December 2013)

DonkeyClub said:



			There is a really fab looking mill law x Welton gelding that has just gone up on the BSJA facebook page. Keep scrolling down and you'll see the advert
That page is really good they have lots of nice horses coming up for sale on there
		
Click to expand...

Hi DonkeyClub thanks for the suggestion, so far I've been focusing on potential eventers but I know of someone who bought a 5 year old that had been out showjumping and a couple of years later is intermediate and is a lovely sort. I think I just assumed that they'd be big warmbloods but actually having had a quick look on the facebook page there are number that are eventer types.


----------



## justine1559 (3 December 2013)

Mickyjoe said:



			Might be some temptation for you here. 
http://www.irishhorsegateway.ie

Click to expand...

I have been thinking about going over to Ireland despite not making it to the Go for Gold sale and actually got a PM about a couple of 4 years old in Ireland that have very nice breeding. I just wonder if I should use  an agent who knows the market but on the other hand I think nothing of going to look at horses here just with  my trainer. I guess I just need to be organised and line up a number of horses over several days to make it worth my while. There are a couple of lovely mares on the website - very tempting


----------



## nikicb (3 December 2013)

Try Sophie Damment:  http://www.facebook.com/SophieDammentEventing
My horse came from her and was exactly as described, very happy to recommend.


----------



## justine1559 (3 December 2013)

Bantry said:



			I know you said you're looking for a 4-5 year olds but since we're in December now would you consider a 3 year old? Don't worry I'm not pushing a sale (don't even have a 3 year old) but it might widen your options if you extend the search a little?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Bantry, it's a good point. I think I just didn't want to find myself breaking in anything as that's definitely a step too far for me but we're at the end of the year so they should all be broken in by now and I'm in no rush to be out eventing in the spring, as I'd rather get the right horse and take my time with him or her.


----------



## Mickyjoe (3 December 2013)

I know the breeder of two of Sophie's horses (have currently got two of theirs and also had another two thru my hands). She's done really well with them. 
Justine, Clare Ryan is a very well known and respected event horse agent in Ireland,  and believe me when I tell you she knows pretty much every horse worth knowing in the country.


----------



## nikicb (3 December 2013)

Mickyjoe said:



			I know the breeder of two of Sophie's horses (have currently got two of theirs and also had another two thru my hands). She's done really well with them.
		
Click to expand...

  She does a proper job, keeps them for long enough to really get to know them and gives them a good all round education.

ETA you don't happen to know any breeders in Killaloe, Co Clare do you?


----------



## justine1559 (3 December 2013)

TarrSteps said:



			They currently have a very smart looking mare on their fb page. I know they also go to Ireland so might also be an option to get something sourced if they don't have what you want now.

Have liked what I've seen from Irish Horse Imports but, as said, what you see is what you get. A few people seem to have been surprised by how green the horses were when they got them home. I don't consider that a problem but others might. 

Click to expand...

Thanks TarrSteps, I had a look at the Facebook page and the mare  is lovely and very much my type of horse, looks very TB which the Chacoa progeny seem to plus the dam is full TB. Also thanks for your earlier reply re buying from a pro, what you said made a lot of sense.


----------



## Mickyjoe (3 December 2013)

I have one horse that was bred in Clare. Not sure it was Killaloe. I might know one or two breeders from there. Is it someone specific?


----------



## nikicb (3 December 2013)

Mickyjoe said:



			I have one horse that was bred in Clare. Not sure it was Killaloe. I might know one or two breeders from there. Is it someone specific?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - I'll pm you if you don't mind, rather than take over Justine's thread.


----------



## Mickyjoe (3 December 2013)

Of course.


----------



## DonkeyClub (3 December 2013)

justine1559 said:



			Hi DonkeyClub thanks for the suggestion, so far I've been focusing on potential eventers but I know of someone who bought a 5 year old that had been out showjumping and a couple of years later is intermediate and is a lovely sort. I think I just assumed that they'd be big warmbloods but actually having had a quick look on the facebook page there are number that are eventer types.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I mean there are event - bred horses being advertised on there..

Mill Law x Welton lines is pretty much top event breeding.. Both are leading event sires


----------



## pigsmight:) (3 December 2013)

Deleted


----------



## pigsmight:) (3 December 2013)

i see the high standards and care they take and countless testimonials.


----------



## justine1559 (4 December 2013)

nikicb said:



			Try Sophie Damment:  http://www.facebook.com/SophieDammentEventing
My horse came from her and was exactly as described, very happy to recommend.  

Click to expand...

Thanks nikicb I've had a look at Sophie's facebook page and she's obviously got a good eye as she's had some very smart horses,  a couple she's sold earlier this year look super. Another contact to add to my list and so good to get a personal recommendation - thank you.


----------



## boxcarhorse (4 December 2013)

Try Shane Breen (Near Hickstead) I know a top 4* eventer who's bought a number of youngsters from him - very competitively priced.  I've also heard very good things about Tim Warren he would definitely be worth a call and I'm sure would have something within your budget.  You could also try Alvescot Stud in Warwickshire or Nunstainton Stud (up North) - they have TB stallions including Great Palm who I think producers some fantastic eventers.


----------



## Always-Riding (4 December 2013)

If you don't mind travelling, it might be worth contacts Mark Bosanko as he imports from Ireland & the continent. Although majority are full warmbloods, I know of at least 5 horses from him are competing at Advanced. 

http://www.bosankoequineservices.co.uk/

(has tons of videos of his horses on youtube if you fancy a nosey!)


----------



## Horsemad12 (4 December 2013)

Hi,

Try speaking to Holly from here;

http://www.fchorsesforsale.co.uk/

My mare came from her and she is currently at BE Nov / CIC* level and I know of a number of others from her that have gone to Nov by the time they 7 with amateurs and another that is now at Int.  She has also sold a more RC type to a close friend and the horses seem to tend to do what they say on the tin as much as horses ever can.

She seems to have a good eye for horse so would be worth a call IMHO.  I would certainly go back if I was looking again.


----------



## Horsemad12 (4 December 2013)

Horsemad12 said:



			Hi,

Try speaking to Holly from here;

http://www.fchorsesforsale.co.uk/

My mare came from her and she is currently at BE Nov / CIC* level and I know of a number of others from her that have gone to Nov by the time they 7 with amateurs and another that is now at Int.  She has also sold a more RC type to a close friend and the horses seem to tend to do what they say on the tin as much as horses ever can.

She seems to have a good eye for horse so would be worth a call IMHO.  I would certainly go back if I was looking again.
		
Click to expand...

PS Website is never up to date so don't assume that is all she has in!


----------



## Turks (4 December 2013)

I have a chacoa youngster bought from Irish horse imports, Reading & v pleased with him. Straight out of goresbridge sport horse sales the weekend before - still had plaits & ticket! They probably made a £1-1.5k quick profit but saved me hassle of trip out there. Rough & ready place / people but if u can sift through it they can spot a good horse. Mine was 3yrs & was sensible with only most basic of buttons programmed. Really like the Chacoa - cracking event type & great head on his shoulders. Light for a Holstein. They don't put anything into them - just deliver them to England as far as I can tell. Not sure if they'd have the higher end of market that I'd consider your budget to be! Think most of theirs are 3-5 yrs and 3-6k but some pros definitely source there as I witnessed. I'd certainly go back.


----------



## measles (4 December 2013)

Our Chacoa is the first I had and I'd echo Turks - very rideable and talented.   I know another in our PC and she really jumps, too.


----------



## Jenni_ (4 December 2013)

measles said:



			Our Chacoa is the first I had and I'd echo Turks - very rideable and talented.   I know another in our PC and she really jumps, too.
		
Click to expand...

I have been admiring this mare from your posts, she is utterly stunning and a real eye catcher. From what I can see she looks very talented too... exactly my type if I was looking. Lovely, lovely horse.


----------



## FireFly29 (4 December 2013)

Always-Riding said:



			If you don't mind travelling, it might be worth contacts Mark Bosanko as he imports from Ireland & the continent. Although majority are full warmbloods, I know of at least 5 horses from him are competing at Advanced. 

http://www.bosankoequineservices.co.uk/

(has tons of videos of his horses on youtube if you fancy a nosey!)
		
Click to expand...

I've bought from Mark and would recommend.
He showed me about 5 when I went that fitted in my budget.
Feel free to pm me if you want more info.


----------



## justine1559 (4 December 2013)

Horsemad12 said:



			PS Website is never up to date so don't assume that is all she has in!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Horsemad12, she's got a 5yo  on the website called Artie who looks/sounds super. Glad your pleased with your mare from her, always good to get a personal recommendation.


----------



## justine1559 (4 December 2013)

Mickyjoe said:



			Justine, Clare Ryan is a very well known and respected event horse agent in Ireland,  and believe me when I tell you she knows pretty much every horse worth knowing in the country. 

Click to expand...

Hi Mickyjoe, thanks so much for the suggestions. I've heard of Clare as I believe she's on the selection panel for the Goresbridge Go for Gold sale. Really happy to travel to view horses, and would love the excuse to go over to Ireland for a few days just a bit worried that my budget won't stretch to the horses she'd show me, as I think I'm way under for Richard Sheane. But again there's nothing to lose by phoning.


----------



## Dusty85 (4 December 2013)

Hi Justine1559- I am the same as you- love my TBs- however- Ive recently been struck by a some dutch bred horses by Evo sport horses (look them up on facebook- lots of pics and vids) by Victoria Glover (a few off here have bought horses from her) 

Some really really top class 4/5/6 year olds for half your budget. Mary king has recently been over and bought a few from her. Shes based in Holland, but when its time for me- I will certainly be looking at some of hers. (She quoted me £6,500 inc 5* vetting/xrays, and delivery to England)


----------



## horseygin (5 December 2013)

I got mine from Victoria glover too.. we went over ( me and 2 kids) and tried 4 in 2 hours but ended up getting the one I had fallen in love with on the youtube channel.Have  had him for just over 2 weeks now, he was broken 5 weeks, he loads straight into our trailer, hasn't put a foot wrong with either of my 2 girls aged 13 & 15 and is a pleasure in all ways. Next time I will fly over and let Monique take me round some of the small  horse breeders/ farmers... could well be an option for you. They aren't like any dealers I have dealt with, and will listen to what you want. I think ours was well worth what we paid.


----------



## Turks (6 December 2013)

measles said:



			Our Chacoa is the first I had and I'd echo Turks - very rideable and talented.   I know another in our PC and she really jumps, too.
		
Click to expand...


Nice to hear Measles - where would I find those pics mentioned about yours? Sorry - don't mean to hijack!


----------



## justine1559 (6 December 2013)

Dusty85 said:



			Hi Justine1559- I am the same as you- love my TBs- however- Ive recently been struck by a some dutch bred horses by Evo sport horses (look them up on facebook- lots of pics and vids) by Victoria Glover (a few off here have bought horses from her) 

Some really really top class 4/5/6 year olds for half your budget. Mary king has recently been over and bought a few from her. Shes based in Holland, but when its time for me- I will certainly be looking at some of hers. (She quoted me £6,500 inc 5* vetting/xrays, and delivery to England)
		
Click to expand...

Hi Dusty85 and horseygin, thanks so much for the feedback on Victoria Glover/Evo Sport Horses. Have had a look on her facebook page and youtube and she does have some very nice horses. Maybe I just need to stop being so fixated with TBs


----------



## Maloo (6 December 2013)

If you are coming down to Wayne's give Ruxton Stud a call (they are about 15 mins from Wayne's) they have some lovely horses there and may have something suitable for you to have a look at


----------



## noname (6 December 2013)

God horse shopping in the uk is annoying, you could see loads of quality 4 and 5 yr olds for £12k in Germany if you know the right people!  Just bought your spec for a lot less only less TB blood.

Georgie spence has two on her website £5k & £7.5k although they have done a bit more! I don't know her but just saw them and thought they look nice and good prices. (I was snooping).

It's a case of word of mouth, to find good horses, if you use an agent or a professional they will be expensive.


----------



## daffy44 (6 December 2013)

I would recommend talking to Wayne Garrick, he usually has a few youngsters in to sell, and he is painfully honest and realistic about the horses, and whether he thinks they will suit you.  He is very experienced having competed at 3* on two home produced horses, and if he doesnt have anything suitable for you, he may well know of a horse belonging to someone else that would suit you.


----------



## Futureformerlawyer (7 December 2013)

Just tried to message you but can't work out how to do it! Know of 2 private sellers that have youngsters that fit your bill but I don't want to put their names on here without telling them as they're not dealers. They have the TB blood you're looking for. PM me for more info!


----------



## justine1559 (8 December 2013)

Futureformerlawyer said:



			Just tried to message you but can't work out how to do it! Know of 2 private sellers that have youngsters that fit your bill but I don't want to put their names on here without telling them as they're not dealers. They have the TB blood you're looking for. PM me for more info!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Futureformerlawyer thanks for the reply, I've PM'd you.


----------

